# Fog machine pumps



## Keoni (May 20, 2010)

Greetings.......
Does anyone have any links for buying Fog machine pumps. I have several machines that need replacements, the Party Store type.
Thanks


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I used aquarium water pumps when mine died.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Keoni said:


> Greetings.......
> Does anyone have any links for buying Fog machine pumps. I have several machines that need replacements, the Party Store type.
> Thanks


Do a search for fog machine pumps here. I posted a thread a while ago about taking them apart and cleaning them. I had one that was completely gummed up, but now it works great and has been for the last few years.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is the thread charlie mentioned:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8990

Here is another:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13416

Scroll through the Atmosphere forum and you'll see a number of threads dealing with fog machine problems.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I am not sure I would waste my time setting a new pump in a party store fog machine. Most of those are less than 45 dollars new and the cost of the pump / the time involved does not seem worth it. If you can't clean it out and make it function but just removing the build up, I would get a new unit. They are basically disposable. Now if it was a $200 machine, it is another story.


----------

